# Tau in City Fight



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Just out of interest my fellow followers of the greater good, how do you combat enemies in Cityfight. When our biggest advantage, long range weapons...Is limited?


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

the first step would be to get it out of your head that long range weapons are your advantage.

your advantage is being more mobile than any other army can even imagine to be in 40k, even eldar sit there going "WTF" as Tau run circles around them.

just go with what makes sense, flamers, burst cannons, smart missiles, movement etc etc, even in a city Tau can be nimble, especially if its a GW excuse for a massive city, 3 trees and a small building.


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Tau have a lot of advantages in Cityfight...Kroot work well as there's an abundance of cover, JSJ works a lot better because its (probably) harder to draw LOS, Smart missiles don't need LOS and sensor spines means your vehicles ignore terrain. And they're just the ones I can think of off the top of my head.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

As stella said just because Tau have a 30" range standard gun and the hammerheads 72" railgun doen't mean they loose advantage in cityfight I mean most of thier effective weapons work at 18" or under - burst cannons, rapid fire pulse rifles, fusion guns, rapid fire plasma rifles, the flamer is great for cities of death due to ignoring cover especially on hordes and then the other 2 are 24" smart missle systems and the missle pod! 

Tau's strength is high S fire power with lots of shots mixed with manouverability.


----------



## Garven Dreis (Oct 26, 2009)

Tau, if played well, can work very well in cityfight for the reasons pretty much already stated, personally I hate Railguns... they open my tanks up WAY too quickly ;P


----------



## Orochi (Jan 28, 2009)

Lol, I wasn't asking for advice, more seeing what others do.
Personally, I run a Crisis drop army, so cityfight is itself much easier for me.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

To be fair, I don't play cityfight. At all... But I have an idea on how _I _would play them, in answer to your question, I would personally take long range weapons (as usual), since they don't really impede on what you're able to do. Tau are fast and nimble, and don't really have that bad save when you come to think about it. Crisis Suits are an ideal way to go, with the boosting in Assault really makes them useful. Also, with longer ranged weaponry ie. Rail Rifle, Rail Gun, even the humble Pulse Rifle can be your aid. Don't think that just becase Tau are in an enclosed space they won't run well.


----------

